# Int. 674 Diesel Transmission problems



## David Ehlenfeldt (Jun 9, 2019)

The only gear I can get the tractor to move in is low. any other gear I put it in the engine kills when I let the clutch out.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Did you check if the breaks are locked up. Jack up both rear tires put into neutral and see if the wheels will spin freely. If not I would star with the breaks . 

Let us know what you find. I believe you have hydraulic wet breaks . I have never worked on that system but I'm Shure one of our members will be able to help
Good luck


----------



## David Ehlenfeldt (Jun 9, 2019)

I have had the back end up on hydraulic jacks and the wheels spin freely when the clutch is in or the transmission is in neutral.


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

David Ehlenfeldt said:


> I have had the back end up on hydraulic jacks and the wheels spin freely when the clutch is in or the transmission is in neutral.


Your transmission shifting linkage is worn to allow it to stay in low range. If you look through the shift quardant where the shifting levers go you will see the linkage where it goes into the tranny. Remove the plate where your left heel is when sitting on the tractor and you should be able to shift the low range linkage where it goes into the tranny back into neutral and everything should work fine. What happens is the linkage is getting worn and you can bring the handle to neutral position and the low range extent will snap the linkage back into low and when you shift to high or reverse it will kill the engine when you let the clutch out


----------



## David Ehlenfeldt (Jun 9, 2019)

I still don't have this problem resolved. It locked up while i was bringing it home from the repair shop. I was coming down a hill and put the clutch in to get a little more speed when it locked up and killed the engine. I don't remember if it was while the clutch was depressed or just when I let it out. I do remember the rear wheel sliding on the gravel.


----------



## David Ehlenfeldt (Jun 9, 2019)

the only gears it will move in is low range low gear and reverse.


----------

